# Our stab at making a wolf



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw on Dreadnight's website about a wolf that he did. So my wife how loves wolves wanted to do her version of it. It doesn't look very scary during the day but at night sticking out of the bushes with a strobe light on it, it does look creepy.

First thing I did was go on my local free cycle website and ask if anyone had an animated reindeer that you use for X-Mas, sure enough I was able to get one for FREE.

Then in keeping with the Halloween tradition, I had to decapitate it.

Then I purchased the wolf head, fangs and eyes from a taxidermy site. Here is the link: 
http://vandykestaxidermy.resultspage.com/search?w=wolf&p=Q&ts=custom










Then headed out looking for fur. Wife wanted it grayish, I wanted black, her project she wins. So I picked up the fur from Wal-Mart.

Hit Michaels for the spray adhesive and so other stuff and she was ready to rock and roll.

After decapitating the reindeer, we drilled 3 holes into the wolf mount and attached it to the reindeer with zip ties, this allowed for the head to move back and forth.










After painting the head and adding the fangs, wifey and her friend stuffed newspaper into the reindeer body and wrapped it in some plastic sheeting that I had lying around.










Then using paper mache techniques they made the body for the fur to adhere to. That was a nice messy project and of course I was the one who had to clean up after them.

So the nest weekend, they started with the fur, cutting out pieces and using the spray adhesive and a needle and tread to attach the fur.










We still have to do something with the paws and of course my razor died on the legs.

But as I said in the dark with the strobe flashing off the eyes, it does look scary and as we know SCARY IS GOOD.










Just have to finish adding the fur to the face and do a little more shearing and find a wolf snarling music file and stick a cheap MP3 player and speakers in wolfy and we are in business.

Here is a little video I shot of it at night
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvZ5ym6MfJQ[/nomedia]


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

that is awesome looking!
for the sound file contact member jrzmac, he might be able to help ya.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great. Should make for some good scares thru the nite.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Man....I wish my wolf looked that good. Mine is covered in mink that I got from a flea market but since it's just an old mink stole, I had to shave it down and glue the fur onto it. Right now it has a serious case of mange! I'm hoping it's dark enough that it won't matter. Great job!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats awesome! Where do you get the fur?


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

Got the fur from Wal-Mart at $13 a yard. I think we bought 2 1/2 yards and still have a bunch left over. And thanks, I will never hear the end of it from my wife that people like her prop

:jol:


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

WOW!!!!

I definately have wolf envy!!! Did you do anything to color the fur or did it come that way? Very cool...I am going to have to steal this idea!!


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

That is the color of the fur. I went to 2 different Wal-Marts in the Miami area and they both had the same. 

Still is not complete, My wife still has to do the fur on the face and she has major issues with the paws. 

Glad you liked


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the idea of using an old christmas deer....i kinda want to do that for my freddy house....not sure what i could make it into though...


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

You could make like a mutant dog out of it, as to guard the house. If I am not mistaken I think in Nightmare on Elm St 2 there was a dog in it. I am a HUGH Freddy Kruger fan and something about part 2 stands out about a dog. 

Good luck, I changed the wolf up a little, going to put some red LED's under the eyes to make it glow, will post pics when done.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very awesome job.
I wanted to do the same thing, and with the same parts that you used...
I'm glad to see that it can be done!
Great job!
.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Funny cause I remembered something about a dog as well but not sure what. Im gonna have to watch all of them all over!



Monger said:


> You could make like a mutant dog out of it, as to guard the house. If I am not mistaken I think in Nightmare on Elm St 2 there was a dog in it. I am a HUGH Freddy Kruger fan and something about part 2 stands out about a dog.
> 
> Good luck, I changed the wolf up a little, going to put some red LED's under the eyes to make it glow, will post pics when done.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work! Great idea!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great work, I like it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool 
that fur looks real good job hunting that down.
can't wait to see the wolf all done up..


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

I am in the process of making the same thing. However, I opted on one of the dogs from Resident Evil. Also used a XMas deer frame, and got the head from the same site. However, I am going to sculpt the head a little different, Will post pics once I get the fur done and head attached.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Monger - Bravo!! When I built mine, I'm pretty sure you could not get just the head from VanDyke's.... you could only order the full wolf form. So you've done a great job and saved yourselves some cash! Show more pix after your wife "furs" the face, please.


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

Thnaks Dread, I used your for inspiration, whatever happened to that page with the wolf how-to. When I click on it from Hauntproject.com or your site, it gives a page cannot be displayed, luckly for me I had looked at the page about 100 times before doing my wolf. 

Wolf will be 100% complete this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a better Halloween prop guy than I am a website guy. Somehow the Wolf and the Dungeon Pillar how-to's blew up on me and I haven't been able to get them to show back up. I'm going to see if I can't get the techs at my server host to straighten it out. If they can't..... well, I just hope they can!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

So I thought of how to incorporate a dog into my Elm st theme. Remember when the dog pees on his grave? Im gonna make a grave with Freddys name on it and make an animated dog over it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!!


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

Big Howlin that would be cool, maybe you and also have the knives from his gloves breaking out of th egrave or animate it.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is a good prop. I like the eyes.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought of making a crack in the earth with a wooden board and have red light coming out of it like in the film, maybe have a fogger inside



Monger said:


> Big Howlin that would be cool, maybe you and also have the knives from his gloves breaking out of th egrave or animate it.


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

We pretty much finished teh wolf today, we added some led lights behind the eyes and furred the face. Hopefully by tomorrow will have the video up.


----------



## Monger (Jul 22, 2007)

Well we needed up the wolf today and it looks pretty cool. Damn, I am not going to hear the end of it if, if the wifey's wolf is the talk of the party.

This was it before getting the make over.










We decided to put some LED lights behind the eyes, now they are glowing. We ran the wires underneath the fur and let it hang into the neck area. We also changed the ears to make them more fuller and we added the fur to the face.










Tested it out last night with the strobe light, fog machine and an mp3 player of a howling wolf and it was pretty impressive. We did a video of it but while it looks great on my PC on YouTube the strobe doesn't come out.

It's crunch time and I still have like 3 more props to finish before 10/20.

Here is the link:
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG7aWs_QiWA[/nomedia]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er....all I see are two red dots moving back and forth dude. can you shoot it in daylight?


----------

